
PrimeNG - myxlptlk
http://www.primefaces.org/primeng/
======
emsy
As someone who spent a long time with JSF, I can say that using angular on top
of JSF is one of the worst ideas I can think of. Not that using JSF itself is
any better. My hatred for this technology is sincere.

~~~
LoneWolf
From what I see this is not using Angular on top of JSF, it is something
isolated.

~~~
emsy
Oh you're right! I've overlooked the 'sibling' when I was reading the
introduction.

May I still voice my pure repugnance towards JSF :P?

~~~
LoneWolf
You can, it's your opinion, I have worked with it and don't find it so bad as
you say. Can you tell me what makes you hate it so much?

------
evrim
Prime Number Generator? Please pick a proper name, geez.

------
wiradikusuma
So it's like Ionic?
[http://ionicframework.com/docs/components/#header](http://ionicframework.com/docs/components/#header)

~~~
LoneWolf
From what I know Ionic is more than components, it is more of a framework for
mobile apps. PrimeNG is more like a port of the JSF components library they
had to Angular2.

